# 10' SeaMaid Flat Bottom Mod (Updated 7/18/10 - Finished)



## weezer71 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi! This is my first post and have been looking at this site for about a month or two after I discovered it. I really love this site! Got alot of info and ideas on making modifications to my 10' SeaMaid jon boat. I know that weight is an issue for a boat of this size, so I wanted to make flooring, seat mounts and storage area that were lighter in weight and removable. I would like to be able to take this boat on the river at times, so that is the reason for the "removable" part. I used 1" X 4" bracing for the front deck with 3/8" ply wood that I treated with water seal. Not alot of room up to the gunwhale, so I had to keep the deck as low as possible. This is NOT a casting deck, just something to keep a seat on and some storage underneath. Next the benches I used the same plywood, but used 1" X 2" wood. The flooring is just the same ply with 1" foam sheeting glued to the plywood with space for the bottom bracing.
Anyway, this will get me through until I decide that I want a bigger boat and then maybe I'll have another OCD modification fit with it too! This project was fun(and my first ever attempt)! It isn't fancy at all, but I feel made a difference. Please let me know your opinions/feedback. Thanks!  

Scott P.
Indiana


----------



## redneckfisher (Jun 27, 2010)

awesome job on the boat. =D> i just finshed modifying my 10 ft jon boat also. on mine i used 2"x3"s to attach everything to and i put a front deck on it from the middle seat to the front seat and a back deck from the back seat to the transom. the plywood i used on the decks was 1/2" and 3/8" and it didn't add much weight, my boat only sits maybe 1" lower but heres mine: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14073 i havent updated the pics because my camera aint working but this should give you an idea. oh and i added a custom made aluminum livewell.


----------



## weezer71 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks! I just made a makeshift portable livewell with a taller cooler and a bait aerator. Only got to use it once so far though. Now a trailer is in the future!  Hope you get the camera working, like to see your progress. Thanks again!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks pretty nice, have you fished it yet? My dad got one to hang off the back of his 28' Chris Craft for marsh exploring and I can't see putting raised seats on it. I think your inner ear will rebel after a couple hours rocking back and forth up there...

Jamie


----------



## weezer71 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks! Everything is finished, just need to put it in the water to see how the seats will feel. Not util my truck gets fixed this week though :x . I did wonder about the seat height too. Tried to keep it as low as I could for mounting, but if it doesn't work, then I will get some other pedestal mounts that will fit lower. Will be adding a fish finder soon too! (Birthday this week) and I plan on making a removable mount for it. Got this idea from a video that I saw on RC Boat Videos.com and it is a really cool and simple set up. I'll post pics when that happens. Thanks again for the reply/feedback!


----------



## Froggy (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice for a 10ft, I would stay close to the bench, unless the water is calm.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like a great/smart mod for a 10 footer. Good work


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I finally got the fishfinder, removable transducer and rod storage holders mounted!!  All in all I think this project turned out pretty good (better than I expected). It isn't real fancy, but makes the boat look better and is alot more compfortable with the swivel seats! took it out for the first time with the mods and it went pretty well. The added height with the seats made the boat a little more wobbly, but was managable. My son doesn't have his "sea balance" and hated the extra rocking movement!!! :LOL2: I've added some more pics of the finished product and some close ups of the removable transducer. Like I posted awhile back, I got this idea from a video on RC Boats.com. It turned out really well and the fishfinder worked great! The only downside to that is we ended up with an empty livewell :x Guess I'll just have to keep trying which really breaks my heart :LOL2: Please let me know your opinions. Thanks!

Scott P.
Huntington, IN
(weezer71)


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd drop the seats down and take it for a trip to see if it's more comfortable being stable.

Jamie


----------



## redneckfisher (Jul 18, 2010)

my custom made aluminum livewell leaked and all i did was put water in it found the hole and resealed it with geocel 2320 (the best gutter/aluminum sealent ever)


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice work and welcome. For a second I thought that was a PowerPole mounted on the transom!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 19, 2010)

good job brother look'n pretty slick!


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks 8)


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 19, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Nice work and welcome. For a second I thought that was a PowerPole mounted on the transom!


LOL :LOL2: Never looked at it that way! On second thought, it may be an idea as a pole for a satellite dish!!! Add that with a grill like yankyfan's got and I would have it made!! :lol:


----------



## coalcracker (Aug 16, 2010)

just bought an 8fter OMG does it rock! I was thinking I might go catarmaran and put an outrigger on one side with a single rudder. Im gonna get me an 8 ft piece of PC or ABS an rig it up with some unistrut somehow so I can paddle from one side. I figure if I fill the pipe with triple expanding foam ans cap it on both ends it'll help with the weight and stability. What say you?


----------



## mattmean (Aug 19, 2010)

I really like the mod here because its so functional and simple. I have a 12' V hull i recently bought. I plan on doing a similar type setup as displayed here. But I guess my real question is, what are the typical ways that one would attach the base framework of the front deck. Is it just a snug fit, or are a few of those 2"x4" supports riveted etc to the alluminum?


----------



## weezer71 (Aug 19, 2010)

mattmean said:


> I really like the mod here because its so functional and simple. I have a 12' V hull i recently bought. I plan on doing a similar type setup as displayed here. But I guess my real question is, what are the typical ways that one would attach the base framework of the front deck. Is it just a snug fit, or are a few of those 2"x4" supports riveted etc to the alluminum?



The front deck is just a snug fit. The majority of the support(s) are on top of the front aluminium deck already riveted on the boat. I just extended it out a bit with supports on the side and bottom (to the floor) so I could have some storage space underneath and more room for the front seat. One of the pics posted shows the underneath side of the front deck. There is a small "track" if you will right below the gunwhale that the edges slide into and rest upon. Not a perfect fit, but really close and it is enough to to the job and yet still be able to slide the decking out when I am done. Hope this helps and thanks for lookin'!


----------



## weezer71 (Aug 19, 2010)

coalcracker said:


> just bought an 8fter OMG does it rock! I was thinking I might go catarmaran and put an outrigger on one side with a single rudder. Im gonna get me an 8 ft piece of PC or ABS an rig it up with some unistrut somehow so I can paddle from one side. I figure if I fill the pipe with triple expanding foam ans cap it on both ends it'll help with the weight and stability. What say you?


Not sure how that would work? :roll: There are a few people that have posted similar ideas and show different ways to do it.One of them used aluminium tubing and welded it to each side of the boat. Didn't look like it stuck out much either. I would use the "search" tool bar on this site. Might start with "Outrigger for small jon boat"...etc and see where that takes you. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Jason and Linnie (Jul 24, 2011)

My wife and I just bought a little 10 foot jon boat just like the one that you started with here. I told her that we were going to build (mod) a boat, and she wasn't sure what we could do with such a small craft, but your project is an inspiration. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 24, 2011)

that realy turned out real nice. i might rethink the seats being up that high. the lower you are the more stable . those are nice little boats . i have a 12 x48 ,there ain't nobody gettin in there but me. that thing is just toooo unstable unless i'm right in the middle,but ...it will do 40 plus mph . hummm they must be like bikes the faster you go the more stable . well anyway , wear your life jacket and have fun !


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 25, 2011)

flatboat said:


> that realy turned out real nice. i might rethink the seats being up that high. the lower you are the more stable . those are nice little boats . i have a 12 x48 ,there ain't nobody gettin in there but me. that thing is just toooo unstable unless i'm right in the middle,but ...it will do 40 plus mph . hummm they must be like bikes the faster you go the more stable . well anyway , wear your life jacket and have fun !



Thanks  I usually go fishing on calmer water with this boat if out on "big" water. Mostly use it in ponds or small lakes. The seat height isn't too bad, but would be better lowered another inch or so. Just need to communicate with the other person in the boat not to move around too fast! I just have a 2.5 horse outboard, so no hitting 40mph for this guy!! It would me nice to have a bigger boat though. I think the 1248 is a good size.... the width would be alot better than what my boat is for sure =P~


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jason and Linnie said:


> My wife and I just bought a little 10 foot jon boat just like the one that you started with here. I told her that we were going to build (mod) a boat, and she wasn't sure what we could do with such a small craft, but your project is an inspiration. Thank you for sharing!



Thanks! No there isn't TOO much you can do with a 10ft boat, but it is more comfortable. I would suggest having seats lower than what I have. The key is to keep everything LOW with this size of boat. Hope to see your project soon


----------



## weezer71 (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow, a lot has happened since I did this project and posted! First, this job boat is no more. It was wiped out by a tree during a bad storm about three years ago  I ended up getting another 10 footer but have yet to use it. I my modify it, but want at least a 12 ft. this time, so I have been looking. With the next mod, I may use aluminum framing from an old extension ladder that I have. Maybe some side storage lockers of some sort. I would really like a bow mount trolling motor also.
One thing is for sure, I will only have one pedestal seat and it will sit further back on the front deck. The rear seat will be mounted without a pedestal. Everything else may end up being similar as what I did before (i.e. transducer mount, cooler as a live well, etc.) Depending on the funding, I would like something like a Lowe 1240L. Who knows, maybe the next Obiden stimulus check will get me one! :lol:


----------

